# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  Заказ конкурсных дипломов и свидетельств

## Mazaykina

*Для всех участников, не получивших призовые места, но желающих получить Дипломы участника конкурса, документ платный. Его стоимость такая же, как любого другого свидетельства, выдаваемого МОД IN-KU, 400 рублей. 
Если вам нужно свидетельство о публикации вашего номера в конкурсе, такой документ платный для всех, и победителей, и участников, его стоимость 500 руб.
**Реквизиты:
Карта сбербанка  4276550039783355
Яндекс деньги 41001682774352
Для жителей Украины Кошелек вебмани U185412719142.* 

*
Процедура оплаты: 
1. Оплачиваете нужную сумму, в комментарии прописываете фамилию, имя отчество, город. 
2. Сканируете чек с оплатой и присылаете его мне в личку, здесь на форуме, залив картинкой на *********ru. 
Если оплатили 400 руб. я понимаю, что это за диплом, если 500- свидетельство. Все данные для свидетельства для возьму из анкеты- заявки. Если на один конкурсный номер заявлено 2 педагога- оплачивать за каждый в отдельности. Дипломы выписываются ПЕДАГОГАМ, никак не участникам- исполнителям. Если нужен на участника- это отд**ельная оплата.
3. СНАЧАЛА выписываются все бесплатные документы победителям, как только я разошлю всем лауреатам их Дипломы, я сообщу в этой теме и начну работать с платными документами. 
**
*
*Образец Диплома 

*[IMG]http://*********ru/12253011.jpg[/IMG]

*
Образец Свидетельства*


[img]http://*********ru/13065773.jpg[/img]

----------


## taurika

Можно ли еще заказать свидетельство о публикации? Не поздно?

----------


## AniSna

Добрый вечер. Можно заказать диплом об участии в 2016 году?

----------


## Mazaykina

*taurika*, 
*AniSna*, 
 Да, можно. пишите в личку, что именно требуется.

----------

